# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Φωτιά στο Norman Atlantic

## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

φωτια ξεσπασε στο πλοιο γυρω στις 6 το πρωι.

http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/184529...risi-ekkenosis

----------


## giorgos....

*Φωτιά στο Norman Atlantic ανοιχτά της Κέρκυρας. Εγκαταλείπεται το πλοίο!!*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη πλησιάζει το Cruise Europa, ενώ ακόμα πηγαίνουν στο σημείο τα φορτηγά  Evinos, Spirit of Piraeus και Stelios B.
Ας ελπίσουμε όλα να έχουν αίσιο τέλος γιατί έχει και καιρό στην περιοχή (βρέχει και 8 μποφόρ)

----------


## kalypso

Στην περιοχη ήδη βρίσκονται 2 ιταλικά ρυμουλκα και 3 ελληνικα ελικόπτερα.Προς συνδρομή πλέουν και ρυμουλκα  της εταιρίας Τσαβλιρης.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη πλησιάζει το Cruise Europa, ενώ ακόμα πηγαίνουν στο σημείο τα φορτηγά Evinos, Spirit of Piraeus και Stelios B.
Ας ελπίσουμε όλα να έχουν αίσιο τέλος γιατί έχει και καιρό στην περιοχή (βρέχει και 8 μποφόρ και ομίχλη)

----------


## mastrokostas

Δύσκολες καιρικές συνθήκες ,και αυτο ειναι το μεγαλύτερο προβλημα !ο Θεός να βάλει το χέρι του !

----------


## giorgos....

*Το CRUISE EUROPA συντονίζει την τεράστια επιχείρηση διάσωσης του NORMAN ATLANTIC*

----------


## giorgos....

Ήδη 30 άτομα επιβιβάστηκαν στο δεξαμενόπλοιο SPIRIT OF PIRAEUS.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια εικόνα από το AIS με την πορεία των πέντε εμπορικών πλοίων - σε διαφορετικό χρόνο το καθένα - που έσπευσαν στο σημείο. Ας ελπίσουμε από εδώ και πέρα να πάνε όλα καλά!

Image3.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Τα πράγματα θα γίνουν μέχρι το απόγευμα τραγικά όσον αφορά τις καιρικές συνθήκες. Μετά πέφτει το σκοτάδι... Ο θεός και μόνο μπορεί να βάλει το χέρι του

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> προσωπικά αν ήμουν στην θέση ούτε σε πλοίο δεν θα ξανάμπαινα...


¶ποψή σου φίλε μου. Μου έχει τύχει εγκατάλειψη πλοίου,έγκλημα σε πλοίο,φωτιά σε πλοίο (γκαζάδικο),έχω οργώσει τους ωκεανούς με δύναμη 11+ storm κ συνεχίζω να βλέπω την θάλασσα κ τα βαπόρια με την ίδια αγάπη από τότε που κατάλαβα αυτόν τον Κόσμο,όπως πιστεύω το ίδιο πολλοί από εδώ μέσα.

----------


## ffyiannis

> ¶ποψή σου φίλε μου. Μου έχει τύχει εγκατάλειψη πλοίου,έγκλημα σε πλοίο,φωτιά σε πλοίο (γκαζάδικο),έχω οργώσει τους ωκεανούς με δύναμη 11+ storm κ συνεχίζω να βλέπω την θάλασσα κ τα βαπόρια με την ίδια αγάπη από τότε που κατάλαβα αυτόν τον Κόσμο,όπως πιστεύω το ίδιο πολλοί από εδώ μέσα.



σεβαστή και ευπρόσδεκτη η γνώμη σου.είσαι της θάλασσας και τα ξέρεις καλύτερα.έλα και στήν θέση ενός στεριανού όμως?(όχι στην δική μου αλλά πολλών άλλων)  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Apostolos

Πάντα σε αεροπορικό ατύχημα, αρκετοί δεν ξαναμπαίνουν σε αεροπλάνο, το ίδιο σε καράβι, τρένο κτλ. Δεν είμαστε ειδικοί ψυχολόγοι και δέν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι αν κάποιοι δεν θα ξαναμπούν σε καράβι. Εμείς εδώ θα μπαίνουμε όσα και να μας τύχουν ή δούμε! Τουλάχιστο στο πλοίο υπάρχουν σοβαρές ελπίδες διάσωσης και καλό είναι και ο κόσμος  ξέρει ότι το πλοίο είναι ίσως το ασφαλέστερο μέσον μεταφοράς τουλάχιστο για τα ευρωπαϊκά δεδομένα.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Επιχείρηση Norman Atlantic: Βίντεο μέσα από τη γέφυρα του CRUISE EUROPA.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά αποφασίσανε που θα το ρυμουλκήσουν!!!!!!!!! ή το έχουν και βολοδέρνει μέχρι ......να σπάσει σε καμιά ακτή?????

----------


## express adonis

συμφωνα με το αις το ρυμουλκο μαριεττα μπαρετα θα το ρυμουλκησει στο πριντεζι με ωρα αφιξης αυριο 7 το απογευμα ....

----------


## dionisos

> Πάντα σε αεροπορικό ατύχημα, αρκετοί δεν ξαναμπαίνουν σε αεροπλάνο, το ίδιο σε καράβι, τρένο κτλ. Δεν είμαστε ειδικοί ψυχολόγοι και δέν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι αν κάποιοι δεν θα ξαναμπούν σε καράβι. Εμείς εδώ θα μπαίνουμε όσα και να μας τύχουν ή δούμε! Τουλάχιστο στο πλοίο υπάρχουν σοβαρές ελπίδες διάσωσης και καλό είναι και ο κόσμος ξέρει ότι το πλοίο είναι ίσως το ασφαλέστερο μέσον μεταφοράς τουλάχιστο για τα ευρωπαϊκά δεδομένα.


 Πολυ σωστα λες φιλε αποστολε. Καθε χρονο εαν μετρησουμε ποσοι χανονται στα αυτοκινητιστικα δυστηχηματα στα αεροπορικα και στα ναυτικα θα δουμε ποσο τεραστια ειναι η διαφορα για τα αυτοκινητηστικα. Το μονο κακκο ειναι οτι στα αεροπορικα και ναυτικα δινεται μεγαλος ντορος απο τα ΜΜΕ λογω του μαζικου αριθμου των θυματων προσ αγραν τηλεθεασης. Παραδειγμα στο τωρινο συμβαν που εχουμε ακουσει απο τους δημοσιογραφους τις ποιο απιθανες ανταποκρισεις οι οποιες οπωσδηποτε επηρεαζουν το μη γνωριζων φιλοθεαμων κοινο.

----------


## Apostolos

Έχω βαρεθεί να απαντώ στα διάφορα site για τις ανακρίβειες που ακούμε. Ακόμα έμπειροι Πλοίαρχοι στα ΜΜΕ δώσανε μια διαφορετική προσέγγιση στο θέμα αλλά φυσικά το λογικό δεν "πουλάει" Η τραγικοποίηση είναι κάτι που θεωρούν ότι κάνουν τον κόσμο να... γουστάρει! Ίσως και να μας αρέσει ο πόνος του άλλου και ο θεατρινισμός!

----------


## roussosf

> Πάντα σε αεροπορικό ατύχημα, αρκετοί δεν ξαναμπαίνουν σε αεροπλάνο, το ίδιο σε καράβι, τρένο κτλ. Δεν είμαστε ειδικοί ψυχολόγοι και δέν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι αν κάποιοι δεν θα ξαναμπούν σε καράβι. Εμείς εδώ θα μπαίνουμε όσα και να μας τύχουν ή δούμε! Τουλάχιστο στο πλοίο υπάρχουν σοβαρές ελπίδες διάσωσης και καλό είναι και ο κόσμος  ξέρει ότι το πλοίο είναι ίσως το ασφαλέστερο μέσον μεταφοράς τουλάχιστο για τα ευρωπαϊκά δεδομένα.


Εγκρίνω και επαυξάνω
Όταν τα λέω αυτά σε συζήτηση με λένε τρελό έως και @$#%%
τώρα που έχουμε ζωντανό παράδειγμα ,την ίδια μέρα ατύχημα πλοίου και αεροπλάνου ,έχει κανείς να πεί κάτι το διαφορετικο???????????

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Τελικά αποφασίσανε που θα το  ρυμουλκήσουν!!!!!!!!! ή το έχουν και βολοδέρνει μέχρι ......να σπάσει σε  καμιά ακτή?????


Νομίζεις ότι ειναι έυκολο να πιασεις ρυμούλκιο με καιρό; ηδη σκοτώθηκαν  δυο άθρωποι από ενα από τη ρυμουλκά όταν έσπασε το ρυμούλκιο.
Και να πιασεις είναι δύσκολη και επικίνδυνη η ρυμούλκηση σε φουρτούνα σε ένα γύρισμα του καιρού μπορεί να πέσει πάνω σου το ρυμουλκούμενο και να σε βουλιάξει, όπως ειδαμε ότι έγινε *εδώ*.

Πάντως το ρυμουλκούν όπωςε ειπέ ο φίλος express adonis



> συμφωνα με το αις το ρυμουλκο μαριεττα μπαρετα θα το ρυμουλκησει στο πριντεζι με ωρα αφιξης αυριο 7 το απογευμα ....


Και θα έιναι δύσκολη ρυμούλκηση με  8~9 μποφώρ γρέγο, δηλαδή από πρύμα.
WWME22 LGAT 311330
STORM WARNING ON METAREA 3
HELLENIC NATIONAL MET. SERVICE
WARNING NR 376 - WEDNESDAY 31 DECEMBER 2014/1600 UTC
GENERAL SYNOPSIS 31-12-14/09 UTC
NEAR STATIONARY EXTENDED LOW 1004 OVER SOUTHEAST AEGEAN IS EXPECTED
1007 BY 31/15 UTC. HIGH PRESSURES 1030 OVER NORTH ADRIATIC AND 1032
OVER NORTH BALKANS
NORTH ADRIATIC, CENTRAL ADRIATIC
CONTINUING TO 31/22 UTC
NORTHEAST 8 OR 9 AND FROM 31/18 UTC 7 OR 8
*SOUTH ADRIATIC
CONTINUING AT LEAST TO 01/04 UTC
NORTHEAST 7 OR 8 AND FROM 31/18 UTC 8 OR 9*

----------


## SteliosK

> Πάντως το ρυμουλκούν όπωςε ειπέ ο φίλος express adonis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Αρχική Δημοσίευση από *express adonis*                                   συμφωνα με το αις το ρυμουλκο μαριεττα μπαρετα θα το ρυμουλκησει στο πριντεζι με ωρα αφιξης αυριο 7 το απογευμα ....


Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει ξεκινήσει η ρυμούλκηση με αυτά τα καιρικά φαινόμενα..

----------


## express adonis

σιγουρα δεν θα γινει ρυμουλκηση η οποια ξεκινησε αλλα στην πορεια σταματησε και ακομα το πλοιο βολοδερνει...το χελενικ σπιριτ ακολουθει μια παρακτια πλευση της κροατιας...φοβερος καιρος στην αδριατικη...

----------


## Amorgos66

...τα site πάντως λενε ότι το πάνε Αυλώνα...

http://www.newsit.gr/default.php?pna...366199&catid=3

----------


## Nautilia News

*Έφθασαν στην Πάτρα 25 Έλληνες διασωθέντες (video)*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Α. Δαμίγος, Αρχιθαλαμηπόλος Norman Alantic: "Το πλήρωμα ήταν εκεί μέχρι την τελευταία στιγμή"*

----------


## apari

Η τελευταία ενημέρωση ειναι οτι με το super fast II επέστρεψε το ελληνικό πλήρωμα ... Είχα την εντύπωση οτι αυτο αποτελείτο απο 36 άτομα. Ήταν μόνο για το ξενοδοχειακό; Νομίζω οτι υπήρχαν και Έλληνες αξιωματικοί γέφυρας και προβληματίζομαι ιδιαίτερα που δεν έχουμε δει κάποια δήλωση τους. :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ρυμουλκείται στο Brindisi το NORMAN ATLANTIC*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> προβληματίζομαι ιδιαίτερα που δεν έχουμε δει κάποια δήλωση τους.


Kάτι είπαν αλλά μην περιμένεις πολλά, αν θέλουν να ξαναβρούν δουλειά.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Έξω από το Brindisi το NORMAN ATLANTIC. "Οχι" μέσα στο λιμάνι είπε το λιμεναρχείο*

----------


## mastrokostas

> Kάτι είπαν αλλά μην περιμένεις πολλά, αν θέλουν να ξαναβρούν δουλειά.


Δεν έχουν να κρύψουν κάτι ρε κληρούχα ! Απλά δεν έχουν να πουν και τίποτα σε αυτούς, που από την πρώτη στιγμή ψάχνουν ήρωες και μαύρα πρόβατα !Διότι ήρωες οι πιλότοι ,ήρωες οι φορτηγατζήδες ,και μαύρα πρόβατα οι ναυτικοί του βαποριού !

----------


## CORFU

http://www.brindisireport.it/cronaca...ma-ancora.html

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> *Έξω από το Brindisi το NORMAN ATLANTIC. "Οχι" μέσα στο λιμάνι είπε το λιμεναρχείο*


Το ότι το πλοίο θα ρυμουλκείτο στο Μπρίντιζι (και όχι -περιέργως- σε κάποιο απείρως κοντινότερο λιμάνι της Αλβανίας) ήταν ήδη γνωστό από την περασμένη κιόλας Κυριακή. Δεν ετέθειτο λοιπόν κανένα απολύτως θέμα για το αν το λιμεναρχείο του Μπρίντιζι δεχόταν ή όχι να εισέλθει στο λιμάνι (ο καθένας μπορεί να φανταστεί το επιπλέον ρεζιλίκι των Ιταλικών ναυτικών αρχών). 

Το θέμα ήταν απλά και μόνο τυπικό και διαδικαστικό. Σε κάθε παρόμοια περίπτωση, πλοίου δηλαδή σε ακυβερνησία (ρυμουλκούμενο) που έχει υποστεί κάποια αβαρία (ατύχημα, προσάραξη, πυρκαγιά, κ.α.) πριν εισέλθει σε οποιοδήποτε λιμάνι πρέπει να επιθεωρηθεί έστω και τυπικά από εκπρόσωπο του λιμεναρχείου πριν πάρει άδεια εισόδου. Πράγμα βέβαια που έγινε και ήδη από το μεσημέρι το πλοίο βρίσκεται πλέον δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Μπρίντιζι.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εμένα πάλι το φτωχό μου μυαλό, γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι αν μπορούσαν οι Ιταλοί θα το φουντάριζαν το πλοίο ?? Ανεξάρτητα με όλα όσα έγιναν όλες αυτές τις μέρες κτλ. Στο όλο σενάριο ρυμούλκησης κτλ, κάτι δε μου κάθεται καλά...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν έχουν να κρύψουν κάτι ρε κληρούχα ! Απλά δεν έχουν να πουν και τίποτα σε αυτούς, που από την πρώτη στιγμή ψάχνουν ήρωες και μαύρα πρόβατα !Διότι ήρωες οι πιλότοι ,ήρωες οι φορτηγατζήδες ,και μαύρα πρόβατα οι ναυτικοί του βαποριού !


Απάντηση με κάποιες λεπτομέρειες δίνει αφορμή σε ερωτήσεις του "πώς κ τι" κ το τόσο μπορεί να γίνει ΤΟΟΣΟ. Προσωπικά μόνο σε κατάθεση στις αρχές θα έλεγα  ό,τι  είχα να πω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Γιατί ρε παιδιά έπρεπε να πάει στην Αλβανία; Τι θα κέρδιζαν; Αφού δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα στεγανότητας, η φωτιά έιχε σβήσει και δεν υπήρχε κανένας ζωντανός πάνω να διασωθεί το μόνο που θα κέρδιζαν θα ήταν τα πετρέλαια από το ρυμουλκό. Υπεύθυνες για τη διερεύνηση ενός ατυχήματος, σύμφωνα με τη SOLAS και τις άλλες διεθνείς συνθήκες, είναι οι αρχές της σημαίας και αφού το βαπόρι έχει ιταλική σημαία οι ιταλικές αρχές. Αν έδενε στην Αλβανία θα έπρεπε να συνεργαστούν με τις αλβανικές αρχές (πχ για τη φύλαξη του βαποριού για να μην αλλοιωθούν στοιχεία) και έπρεπε να πάνε εκεί οι πραγματογνώμονες και όλοι όσοι συμμετέχουν στη διερεύνηση. Αντίθετα στην Ιταλία είναι προσβάσιμο από τις αρχές τους πραγματογνώμονες, τους ασφαλιστές και την εποπτεία και τον έλεγχο έχουν απευθείας οι αρχές που πρέπει να κάνουν την διερεύνηση. 

Ας θυμίσω ότι πρώτος στόχος στη διερεύνηση ενός ατυχήματος θα πρέπει να είναι να βρεθούν τα αίτια και να παρθούν τα απαραίτητα μέτρα ώστε να μην έχουμε ξανά ατύχημα από παρόμοια αίτια. Αυτός ειναι ο στόχος των διερυνήσεων από το ναυάγιο του Τιτανικού που τα μέτρα που πάρθηκαν οδήγησαν στην πρώτη SOLAS του 1914 μέχρι σήμερα. Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα έχουμε συνδέσει τις διερευνήσεις με "μαχαίρια στο κόκκαλο" και ναυτικούς με χειροπέδες χωρίς αν ε΄χει βγει ούτε ένα πόρισμα με διδάγματα και μέτρα που πρέπει να παρθούν.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μέχρι να βγει το πόρισμα για το ατύχημα ας δούμε τα πορίσματα από δύο παρόμοια ατυχήματα, δηλαδή φωτιά σε γκαράζ επιβατικού οχηματαγωγού ή όποιος θέλει κατι παραπάνω να δει το πόρισμα από τη διερεύνηση στο Pearl of Scadinavia στο σχετικό θέμα *εδώ*.

Στασ συνημμένα πορίσματα βλέπουμε ότι και στο Κρήτη ΙΙ και στο εγγλέζικο Commodore Clipper (που έχω την εντυπωση σαν βαπόρι μοιαζει αρκετά με το Norman Atlantic) η φωτιά ξεκίνησε από συνδέσεις φορτηγών ψυγείων με τις παροχές του βαποριού. Η φωτια δεν μπορούσε να σβ'ησει με τα μέσα του βαποριού και στις δυο περιπτώσεις και ευτυχώς ήταν κοντα στο λιμάνι και εκέι κατάφεραν να σβήσουν τις φωτιές. Χαρακτηριστικλα λέει το εγγλέζικο πόρισμα στη σελίδα 81 (89 στπ pdf):
"existing fixed systems and structural fire
protection on ro-ro vessels may not be able to contain or extinguish a fire. Prompt
crew intervention is required just to contain the fire, and if a full cargo is being
carried there is little chance of the crew being able to extinguish anything more than
a small fire while the vessel is at sea."
Δηλαδή τα μέσα των βαποριών δεν μπορυν να σβήσουν μια φωτιά στο γκαραζ ενος βαποριού όταν ειναι εν πλω. η ιδέα των εγγλέζων να εχουν μια ειδική ομάδα κρουσης πυορσβεστών που να μπορει να μεταφερθέι με τοελικόπτερο στο βαπόρι αν χρειαστεί μου φάινεται πολύ καλή 9ασχετα αν δεν πήγαν στο Commodore Clipper από κακή οργάνωση.

Μου φάινεται πιθανό σενάριο και η φωτιά αυτή να οφείλεται σε σύνδεση φορτηγού ψυγείου και η άλλη πιθανή εξήγηση οτι ταχα αναψαν φωτια παράνομοι μετανάστες να ζεσταθούν μου φάινεται απίθανη αφού μια τέτοια φωτιά θα εβγαζε αρκετο καπνό για να την πιασουν τα συστήματα πυρόσβεσης πριν φουντώσει, ενώ οι φωτιές από ηλεκτρικά όπως βλέπουμε στα πορίσματα βγάζουν καπνό οταν πια έχουν αρκπα΄ξει για καλά. Οπότε χρήσιμο ειναι να δουμε τα δυο πορίσματα.

Επειδή το πόρισμα του Commodore Clipper έχει πολλές φωτογραφίες και λόγω μεγέθους δεν μπρει να ειναι συνημμένο μπορέιτε να το δείτε *εδώ*.

----------


## ppgk2005

Συγκλονιστική περιγραφή...
http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...-enos-epivati/

----------


## mastrokostas

Κάτι που είναι δραματικό, είναι ότι ακόμη και αυτοί ,που κατάφεραν να μπουν στην μοναδική σωσίβια λέμβο , στην προσπάθεια τους να επιβιβαστούν στα βαπόρια που είχαν φτάσει για την διάσωση ,αρκετοί έχασαν την ζωή τους ! όποιος έχει δει μια ανεμόσκαλα εύκολα καταλαβαίνει ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο  να την ανέβει ένα παιδί , μια γυναικά , ένα ηλικιωμένος ,ένας υπέρβαρος ! Πόσο μάλλον ,όταν έχει τέτοια θάλασσα και είναι και μεσοπέλαγα ,και η σκάλα μια είναι δυο μέτρα επάνω και μετά είναι δυο μέσα στην θάλασσα και φυσικά ανάμεσα στην βάρκα και το βαπόρι, όπου θα σε συντρίψει και θα σε τραυματίσει θανάσιμα ! 
Δυστυχώς κανείς δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι ακόμη και ο λέμβαρχος μιας σωσίβιας βάρκας , παίζει σημαντικότατο ρόλο στην διάσωση ! 
Πρέπει να είναι ψύχραιμος , να είναι αρχηγός ,και να ξέρει τι πρέπει να κάνει !σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ,ποτέ δεν αποχωρίζεσαι το σωσίβιο σου και το μέσο διάσωσης ,είτε είναι βάρκα είτε είναι life raft ,παρά μόνο όταν κινδυνεύει η ζωή σου και σε αυτο!

----------


## Apostolos

Έχω μια εντύπωση τελικά ότι τα περισσότερα θύματα είναι αυτοί που μπήκαν στην λέμβο. Απορώ πώς πήρε αυτός ο άνθρωπος την απόφαση για εγκατάλειψη με τέτοιο καιρό... Είναι απο τα λίγα πραγματικά ερωτηματικά αλλά κανείς δεν το αναφέρει πουθενά (εκτός απο τον κ. Ισίδωρο Μαμίδη). Μάς πείραξε που έλειπαν τα contact points στο SAR Manual

----------


## nikolasher

οταν εχεις φωτια στο πλοιο, δεν ξερεις τι και που θα φτασει (η φωτια ηταν εκτος ελενχου). δεν θα αφησεις τον κοσμο να καει

----------


## nikosdet

> οταν εχεις φωτια στο πλοιο, δεν ξερεις τι και που θα φτασει (η φωτια ηταν εκτος ελενχου). δεν θα αφησεις τον κοσμο να καει


Γι'αυτό ακριβώς αυτό δεν αποφασίζονται εκείνη την ώρα που επικρατεί πανικός.
Αυτό που είναι γνωστό είναι πως ΔΕΝ πρέπει να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, προφανώς καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι πως σε τέτοιες συνθήκες δεν είναι εύκολο να επικρατήσει λογική (άλλωστε εκείνη τη στιγμή τι είναι λογικό και τι όχι δεν είναι τόσο σαφές), αλλά γι'αυτό είναι εκπαιδευμένο κανονικά το πλήρωμα και είναι σημαντικό να είναι κατά το δυνατόν ψύχραιμοι και να επιβληθούν στους ταραγμένους επιβάτες. Αντίστοιχα βέβαια κι εμείς τώρα τα λέμε εύκολα από τους υπολογιστές μας.

----------


## Apostolos

> οταν εχεις φωτια στο πλοιο, δεν ξερεις τι και που θα φτασει (η φωτια ηταν εκτος ελενχου). δεν θα αφησεις τον κοσμο να καει


Φίλε αυτή είναι η σκέψη η δική σου (και του απλού κόσμου) και όχι ενός Πλοίαρχου που ξέρει το πλοίο του, καθώς επίσης ότι το πλοίο ΠΑΝΤΑ είναι το καλύτερο σωστικό μέσο όσο αυτό πλέει! Η σκέψη σου είναι χωρίς γνώση και μόνο κυριευμένη από την αίσθηση αυτοσυντήρησης. Αυτό είναι κακός σύμβουλος και μόνο καταστροφή φέρνει. Αν δεν είχε γίνει χρήση των σωστικών μέσων σήμερα 10 άτομα θα ήταν ζωντανά... Φυσικά τα ΜΜΕ θα είχαν κατηγορήσει τον Πλοίαρχο ότι δεν έκανε χρήση των σωστικών αλλά είπαμε...

----------


## nikolasher

φιλε μου ειμαι ναυτικος για την ιστορια ( εχω κανει δοκιμος στην ΑΝΕΚ). δες τις φλογες στο πλοιο  απο τα βιντεο  των λεμβων και θα καταλαβεις οτι ειναι ανεξελεκτη η φωτια. σαν ναυτικοι ενας απο τους φοβους μας ειναι η φωτια. Ναι πολυ σωστα εκανε και εδωσε εγκαταλειψη ο καπτεν, οπως  το βλεπω και εγω απο την οθονη του υπολογηστη μου ψυχραιμα. οταν εχεις  πανω απο 450 ψυχες σε πλοιο που φλεγετε , δεν ρισκαρεις με μια ανεξελεκτη φωτια και  ενα γεματο γκαραζ να αφησεις τοσες ψυχες πανω στο πλοιο. Τα σωστικα μεσα των πλοιων ειναι ικανα  για καθε καιρο.
Δεν δωθηκε εγκαταλειψη αμεσα αλλα απο οσα και εγω ακουω και διαβαζω μετα απο αρκετη ωρα και λογικα και μετα απο το οτι ειδαν οτι το πληρωμα δεν μπορουσε να ελενξει τη φωτια.

----------


## roussosf

θα ηθελα απο του ς γνωστες του αντικειμένου να μας πουν με 8-10 δυναμη που ανέφεραν ότι επικρατούσαν εκείνη την ώρα, και σε ένα πλοίο ακυβέρνητο(χωρις μηχανες), πόσο εύκολο είναι να κατεβάσεις από τα καπόνια τις βάρκες και να μπεί μέσα ο κόσμος?  ο όποιος κόσμος μπορεί να μπει

----------


## nikolasher

πολυ δυσκολο, και φυσικα θελει προσοχη πολυ. στο ωκεανος αν θυμαμαι καλα, με ααρχαιομενα συστηματα σε σχεση με αυτο, το μεγαλυτερο μερος των επιβατων εφυγε με τα σωστικα μεσα του πλοιου σε μια  δυσκολη θαλασσα και αν δεν κανω λαθος δεν ειχαμε νεκρους

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> πολυ δυσκολο, και φυσικα θελει προσοχη πολυ. στο ωκεανος αν θυμαμαι καλα, με ααρχαιομενα συστηματα σε σχεση με αυτο, το μεγαλυτερο μερος των επιβατων εφυγε με τα σωστικα μεσα του πλοιου σε μια  δυσκολη θαλασσα και αν δεν κανω λαθος δεν ειχαμε νεκρους


Πώς δεν είχαμε νεκρούς... Η επιβάτης κυρία Δούλη καταθέτει ότι, κατά την εγκατάλειψη του πλοίου από γλύστρα, εκείνη κατάφερε να πέσει στη θάλασσα, αλλά είδε το σύζυγο της να πεθαίνει, μάλλον επειδή κάπου εγκλωβίστηκε στη γλύστρα άγνωστο για ποιο λόγο.....   Πρόκειται για τον επιβάτη Γιώργο Δούλη που οι  Ιταλοί φέρουν ακόμα ως αγνοούμενο....

----------


## nikolasher

για το  ωκεανος λεω οτι δεν ειχαμε νεκρους. εδω υπαρχουν

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ....στο ωκεανος αν θυμαμαι καλα, με ααρχαιομενα συστηματα σε σχεση με αυτο, το μεγαλυτερο μερος των επιβατων εφυγε με τα σωστικα μεσα του πλοιου σε μια  δυσκολη θαλασσα και αν δεν κανω λαθος δεν ειχαμε νεκρους


Καλό θα είναι να μην συγκρίνουμε διαφορετικές καταστάσεις. Στο ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ δεν υπήρχε καμία άλλη επιλογή πέραν της εγκατάλειψης, είτε με τρία είτε με .....δεκατρία μποφόρ. Το πλοίο είχε μπατάρει, βυθιζόταν, αν δεν εγκαταλειπόταν με το οποιοδήποτε ρίσκο του άσχημου καιρού, οι επιβάτες θα πήγαιναν μαζί του στον πάτο. Και οπωσδήποτε το ότι δεν υπήρξαν νεκροί, δεν αποτελεί αυτό εγγύηση για ασφαλή εγκατάλειψη οποιουδήποτε άλλου πλοίου και μάλιστα με κακές καιρικές συνθήκες. Το NORMAN ATLANTIC όχι μόνο επέπλεε, αλλά συνέχισε να επιπλέει και επί μία ολόκληρη εβδομάδα (σε πολύ κακές καιρικές συνθήκες) πριν ρυμουλκηθεί σε λιμάνι.




> Τα σωστικα μεσα των πλοιων ειναι ικανα  για καθε καιρο.


Και πάρα πολύ εντυπωσιακά και ασφαλή και αποτελεσματικά (σε ποσοστό 100% !!!) όταν .....δοκιμάζονται μέσα σε λιμάνια με θάλασσα λάδι. Σαφώς και μία σωστική λέμβος πλοίου είναι ικανή να πλεύσει με κάθε καιρό, το ζήτημα είναι πόσο εύκολα και με ασφάλεια μπορεί να καθελκυσθεί από ένα πλοίο με εντονότατο κλυδωνισμό, ακυβέρνητο, με κλίση, και με κύματα μέτρα να απειλούν κάθε στιγμή να την συνθλίψουν στα πλαινά του. 




> το πλοίο ΠΑΝΤΑ είναι το καλύτερο σωστικό μέσο όσο αυτό πλέει!


Οπωσδήποτε συμφωνώ με τον Απόστολο. Και γι αυτό η εγκατάλειψη του πρέπει να γίνεται μόνο όταν τα πράγματα έχουν φτάσει πραγματικά στα όρια τους, όταν δεν υπάρχει πλέον καμία μα καμία άλλη επιλογή. Και στο NORMAN ATLANTIC -όπως τελικά αποδείχτηκε- υπήρχαν και άλλες επιλογές πέραν της εγκατάλειψης του με τα σωστικά μέσα που αυτό διέθετε.

----------


## nikolasher

το θεωρω σωστο οτι το πλοιο  οσο ειναι στην επιφανεια ειναι το καλυτερο σωστικο αλλα
εαν εισαι καπετανιος σε ενα πλοιο που φλεγετε ανεξελεκτα  και δεν ξερεις που θα φτασει η φωτια τι κανεις;
οταν αρχιζει η φωτια να καιει μερος των σωστικων τι κανεις; περιμενεις τα  ελικοπτερα να τους βγαζει δυο δυο απο μεσα;
Το προβλημα δεν ειναι η εγκαταλειψη  αλλα γιατι  εγινε αναρχα.
υπαρχουν διαδικασιες  για την εγκαταλειψη  που δεν ακολοθηθηκαν.

----------


## Apostolos

Για ακόμη μία φορά έχουμε Πλοιάρχους του υπολογιστή να εκφράζουν απόψεις λίαν επικίνδυνες καθώς μας διαβάζουν αρκετοί άσχετοι και μη. Εγώ δεν θα σου πω αν έχω κάνει και που γιατί δεν θέλω να δείξω σε κανένα ότι είμαι αυθεντία σε κάτι.  Όταν έχεις ένα πλοίο σε κίνδυνο αξιολογείς τις καταστάσεις και πράτεις με την ναυτική τέχνη και εμπειρία που σε διακατέχει (ή όχι). Αν εσύ θεωρείς ότι ήταν λογικό να καθελκύσεις σε 10 μποφόρ μέσα στην νύχτα την λέμβο τότε θα σου απαντήσω ότι εκ του αποτελέσματος (νεκροί και τραυματίες) ήταν μέγα λάθος. Στο πλοίο τελικά χάσανε την ζωή τους επιβάτες που είχαν μείνει στα γκαράζ και όχι κατά την παραμονή στα καταστρώματα αναμένοντας τα ελικόπτερα.

----------


## nikolasher

αν και προσβλητικο  το οτι δεν σεβεσαι την αποψη κααποιου το παραβλεπω ειλικρινα. δεν ειμασταν στο πλοιο και δεν  κριναμε την κατασταση εμεις . και οι δυο πλοιαρχοι του υπολογηστη ειμαστε και κρινουμε απο εξω το γεγονος. 
Λυπαμε αλλα δεν θα συνεχισω να κατηγορω καποιον για μια αποφαση ,την στιγμη που δεν ειμαι ουτε επιτροπη ουτε ημουν μεσα στο γεγονος.
Απλα υπερασπιστικα το πληρωμα και τον πλοιαρχο.
καποιοι αν θελουν ασ τους καταδικασουν απο τον καναπε τους ας το κανουν
για εμενα  το θεμα αυτο εκλεισε εδω.

----------


## Ellinis

Nομίζω οτι τις επόμενες εβδομάδες τα στοιχεία που θα έρθουν στην επιφάνεια από τα δεδομένα που μαζεύουν οι εμπειρογνώμονες θα μας δείξουν αν όλο πλήρωμα έκανε καλά τη δουλειά του και σε τι βαθμό. Έτσι όπως εξελίχτηκε η κατάσταση στο πλοίο μπορούμε να πούμε οτι η απόφαση να φύγουν με βάρκα δεν βοήθησε να σωθούν ζωές. Αν η φωτιά είχε εξελιχτεί διαφορετικά ίσως οι βάρκες να ήταν μονόδρομος, αλλά τότε μπορεί να μην υπήρχε δυνατότητα καθέλκυσης τους. Τώρα όμως δεν έχει νόημα να κρίνουμε με βάση το αν... Τα γεγονότα συνέβησαν και οι αποφάσεις του πλοιάρχου θα κριθούν από αυτά και όχι από υποθετικά σενάρια.




> και οι δυο πλοιαρχοι του υπολογηστη ειμαστε και κρινουμε απο εξω το γεγονος.


Μεγάλη μπουκιά φάε, μεγάλη κουβέντα μην πεις  :Single Eye:

----------


## nikolasher

φιλικα το λεω, και για το συμβαν αυτο.
εξω απ'τον χορο πολλα τραγουδια ξερουμε γνωστες και μη
η  ( ελπιζω) ενδελεχης ερευνα  θα δειξει.
παντα φιλικα και με καθε εκτιμηση στην αποψη

----------


## mastrokostas

Χτες κατάφεραν οι Ιταλοί να σβήσουν τελείως την φωτιά ……..και το βαπόρι είναι δίπλα στον ντοκο  ! έτσι να καταλάβουμε τι λέμε καμιά φορά !  ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ και ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ! Αν πάτε λίγο πίσω θα θυμηθείτε την φωτιά στην Marfin bank στο κέντρο ,όπου μεταξύ άλλων ,έχασε την ζωή της και μια κοπέλα που ήταν έγκυος ! στεριά !επαγγελματίες πυροσβέστες !με ειδικά οχήματα !με σκάλες κτλ , το κτήριο κάηκε ολοσχερώς ,και έχασαν και την ζωή τους και τρεις υπάλληλοι !

----------


## lostromos

Φίλε mastrokostas, διάβασα το μήνυμά σου.
Επίτρεψέ μου να έχω διαφωνίες.
Παρόλο που γενικά αναφέρεσαι σε εργαζόμενους (δηλ. ανθρώπινα όντα που κάνουν διαφορετικές δουλιές για να ζήσουν), οι όροι και συνθήκες εργασίας τους, είναι τελείως διαφορετικές.
Πχ., οι ναυτικοί δεν έχουν δώρα Πασχα, Χριστουγέννων κλπ, καθώς αυτά ενσματώνονται στις μηνιαίες αποδοχές τους. Επίσης, είναι απίθανο να δουλεύουν 12 μήνες το χρόνο. Προσωπικά, έχω βιώσει και τα δύο (θάλασσα και γραφείο).
Με κάθε σεβασμό στη τοποθέτησή σου, απλώς δε νομίζω ότι πρέπει να συγκρίνεις δύο ανόμοια πράγματα. Μέχρι προτινος, οι ναυτικοί είχαν 360 μέρες ένσημα (NAT) το χρόνο, ενώ οι Ιδ. Υπάλληλοι 300 (ΙΚΑ).
Μπερδεμένα πράγματα, ας ηρεμησουμε, μόνο το πλήρωμα δε φταίει γι' αυτή τη τραγωδία...

----------


## mastrokostas

Παρόλο που γενικά αναφέρεσαι σε εργαζόμενους (δηλ. ανθρώπινα όντα που κάνουν διαφορετικές δουλιές για να ζήσουν), οι όροι και συνθήκες εργασίας τους, είναι τελείως διαφορετικές.

-Συμφωνω απολυτα ! 
Πχ., οι ναυτικοί δεν έχουν δώρα Πασχα, Χριστουγέννων κλπ, καθώς αυτά ενσματώνονται στις μηνιαίες αποδοχές τους. Επίσης, είναι απίθανο να δουλεύουν 12 μήνες το χρόνο. Προσωπικά, έχω βιώσει και τα δύο (θάλασσα και γραφείο).
- και εγω !
Με κάθε σεβασμό στη τοποθέτησή σου, απλώς δε νομίζω ότι πρέπει να συγκρίνεις δύο ανόμοια πράγματα. Μέχρι προτινος, οι ναυτικοί είχαν 360 μέρες ένσημα (NAT) το χρόνο, ενώ οι Ιδ. Υπάλληλοι 300 (ΙΚΑ).
- και εδω συμφωνω !
Μπερδεμένα πράγματα, ας ηρεμησουμε, μόνο το πλήρωμα δε φταίει γι' αυτή τη τραγωδία.

Ίσως δεν έγινε κατανοητό όπως το διατύπωσα .Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι , μια φωτιά σε ένα βαπόρι αντιμετωπίζετε από άτομα ( όσο και αν είναι καταρτισμένα ) που δεν είναι αυτή μόνο η δουλειά τους !Άσχετα αν σε κάθε φωτιά θα δεις κάποιους από το πλήρωμα που θα χωθούν με αυταπάρνηση να την σβήσουν !ένα λόγος είναι ότι η μάχη δίνετε για να σωθούν όλες οι ψυχές που είναι στο βαπόρι μαζί και την δική τους ,διότι και αυτοί έχουν οικογένειες ,παιδιά κτλ .
Στην στεριά ,όταν υπάρχει φωτιά σε ένα κτήριο ,απευθύνεσαι στην πυροσβεστική που αυτη είναι καθαρά η δουλειά τους , και την κάνουν καθημερινά ! με φωτιές παλεύουν ! 
Στην φωτιά στην Marfin ,χάθηκαν και εκεί ζωές, αλλά δεν ζητηθήκαν με τέτοια λύσσα ευθύνες , όπως γίνετε με τους ναυτικούς !

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

Σε καθε ατυχηματα Επιβατηγών πλοιων κυριως,που ειναι σε δρομολογιακες γραμμες της Ελλαδας,παντα μα ΠΑΝΤΑ θα ακους και θα σχολιαζουν οι καθε ασχετοι που δεν ξερουν οχι τι ειναι πλοιο τι ειναι θαλασσα,και θα λενε:Το πληρωμα δεν βοηθησε,εφυγε ο πρωτος ο πλοιαρχος φταιει για ολα κλπ. κλπ.,και οτι ο καθε επιβατης που θα βγει και θα πει εγω εκανα αυτο εγω εκανα το αλλο,ειναι ΗΡΩΑΣ.Με λιγα λογια οι ναυτικοι ειναι αχρηστοι και οι επιβατες ηρωες...Αλλα κανεις μα κανεις δεν ξερει οτι για να βγεις εσυ μεχρι το καταστρωμα και να σωθεις καποιος σε βοηθησε καποιος σου εδειξε να πας καποιος σου εδωσε σωσιβιο να φορεσεις (μιλαω γενικα και οχι συγκεκριμενα),οπου αυτος ο καποιος ειναι ο ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ο θαλασσοπνιγμενος ο χιλιαδυο πραγματα,αλλα τι να πεις...Στην Ελλαδα ειμαστε.

----------


## Amorgos66

...μήπως ξερει κάποιος να μας πει αν ο πλοίαρχος  εδωσε εντολή εγκατάλειψης του πλοίου ...ή κάποιοι έδρασαν αυτόνομα...???

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σήμερα στην Ελλάδα οι σοροί των Ελλήνων του NORMAN ATLANTIC*

----------


## nikolasher

> ...μήπως ξερει κάποιος να μας πει αν ο πλοίαρχος  εδωσε εντολή εγκατάλειψης του πλοίου ...ή κάποιοι έδρασαν αυτόνομα...???


στο πρωτο θεμα 2/1/15 λεει τα παρακατω ο πλοιαρχος
http://www.protothema.gr/world/artic...s-stin-ellada/

----------


## pantelis2009

Βίντεο από το γκαράζ με τα κατεστραμμένα αυτοκίνητα.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

*Δύο γκαράζ ανέπαφα από το πέρασμα της φωτιάς στο Norman Atlantic**Τι αποκαλύπτει ο λιμενάρχης του Μπρίντιζι, Ηρακλής Χαραλαμπίδης*normtr_b2.jpg
Τέσσερις εβδομάδες μετά το τραγικό περιστατικό στο Norman Atlantic και τα ερωτήματα συνεχίζουν να είναι πολλά και έντονα.
Οι εμπειρογνώμονες έφτασαν σε όλα τα γκαράζ του πλοίου, ενώ εντύπωση προκαλεί το γεγονός ότι εντόπισαν δύο γκαράζ, στα οποία όλα τα αυτοκίνητα ήταν ανέπαφα από τη φωτιά, δημιουργώντας παράλληλα ερωτήματα για τις θύρες στα υπόλοιπα καταστρώματα όπου η φωτιά κατέστρεψε τα πάντα στο πέρασμά της.
Οι ειδικοί εκτιμούn, όπως αναφέρει ο Ελεύθερος Τύπος, ότι αυτό μπορεί να έχει συμβεί λόγω του αέρα, ο οποίος έστειλε τη φωτιά προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση.
Δύο ημέρες πριν, το πλοίο φωτίστηκε και στο εσωτερικό του ώστε να συνεχιστούν απρόσκοπτα οι έρευνες, οι οποίες προς το παρόν εστιάζονται κυρίως στα ηλεκτρικά του, κατά πόσο δηλαδή μπορούσε να αντέξει στις μεγάλες ηλεκτρολογικές ανάγκες, λόγω των δεκάδων φορτηγών ψυγείων. Όπως λέει στην εφημερίδα ο λιμενάρχης του Μπρίντιζι, Ηρακλής Χαραλαμπίδης, οι έρευνες διεξάγονται πλέον σε όλο το πλοίο, το οποίο στο εσωτερικό του έχει καταστραφεί ολοσχερώς. "Μέσα επικρατεί χάος. Εντύπωση προκαλεί ότι στο γκαράζ βρέθηκαν δύο γκαράζ ανέπαφα. Το πλοίο είναι ασφαλές να ταξιδέψει και θα μετακινηθεί στο Μpάρι καθώς δεν έχουμε τα κατάλληλα μέσα για να συνεχιστούν οι έρευνες, αλλά το σημείο όπου βρίσκεται είναι το πιο εμπορικό κομμάτι του λιμανιού όπου σε λίγες ημέρες αναμένουμε τις αφίξεις των κρουαζιεροπλοίων. O νηογνώμων έδωσε την έγκρισή του", ανέφερε μεταξύ άλλων.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δεν φταις εσύ φίλε Παντελή αλλά ο Ηρ.Χαραλαμπίδης είναι πρόεδρος του αντίστοιχου οργανισμού λιμένα δλδ μιάς εταιρείας.Είναι δυνατόν ο λιμενάρχης να μην είναι Ιταλός αξιωματικός; :Surprised:   Μην τρελλαθούμε κιόλας :Fat: .

----------


## pantelis2009

> Δεν φταις εσύ φίλε Παντελή αλλά ο Ηρ.Χαραλαμπίδης είναι πρόεδρος του αντίστοιχου οργανισμού λιμένα δλδ μιάς εταιρείας.Είναι δυνατόν ο λιμενάρχης να μην είναι Ιταλός αξιωματικός;  Μην τρελλαθούμε κιόλας.


Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου, που λες ότι δεν φταίω εγώ γιατί όπως είδες στο ling παραθέτω την ΠΗΓΗ και γράφει τα ίδια, δηλαδή δεν έκανα καμία επέμβαση στο κείμενο. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ακόμη δεν έχουν καταλαγιάσει η φλόγες από το Norman Atlantic, αλλά η ασυδοσία για πάρα πάνω κέρδος καλά κρατεί. 
Τί έχουν να μας πουν για το παρακάτω ......όλοι αυτοί οι πρόεδροι και οι οδηγοί που έτρεχαν στα κανάλια λίγες μέρες πριν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Οι ίδιοι φτιάχνουν την τύχη τους, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι την πληρώνουν οι αθώοι.
Για μεταφορά επικίνδυνου φορτίου, συνελήφθη, 41χρονος οδηγός φορτηγού οχήματος με επικαθήμενο, απογευματινές ώρες σήμερα, εντός του λιμένα εξωτερικού Ηγουμενίτσας.
Συγκεκριμένα, σε γενόμενο έλεγχο που διενεργήθηκε από στελέχη της οικείας Λιμενικής Αρχής, κατά την αποβίβασή του από Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίο προερχόμενο από το εξωτερικό, διαπιστώθηκε πως ο 41χρονος, μετέφερε με το ανωτέρω όχημα, ποσότητα επικίνδυνου φορτίου και συγκεκριμένα δύο (02) παλετοδεξαμενές χωρητικότητας μεικτού βάρους 959 και 906 κιλών αντίστοιχα στις οποίες υπήρχε η σήμανση εύφλεκτο κλάσης 3 και διαβρωτικό κλάσης 8 ενώ το όχημα δεν έφερε εξωτερική σήμανση.
Προανάκριση, κατά την αυτόφωρη διαδικασία, διενεργείται από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ηγουμενίτσας.
ΠΗΓΗ ΥΝΑ

----------


## pantelis2009

Ακρωτηριασμένο πτώμα που βρέθηκε στην Κέρκυρα ίσως ανήκει σε θύμα του Norman Atlantic
*Το ακρωτηριασμένο πτώμα γυναίκας που βρέθηκε πριν από πέντε ημέρες σε νοτιοδυτική παραλία της Κέρκυρας ανήκει, σύμφωνα με τις ενδείξεις του ιατροδικαστή, σε αγνοούμενη της ναυτικής τραγωδία του Norman Atlantic.*

Από το σώμα που βρέθηκε στη θέση Γαρδένο Βιταλάδων έλειπαν τα κάτω άκρα και σύμφωνα με τα ευρήματα από τη νεκροψία-νεκροτομή, που διενήργησε ο ιατροδικαστής Κέρκυρας Ιωάννης Αϊβατίδης, αιτία θανάτου της άγνωστης γυναίκας ήταν ο πνιγμός και τα άκρα αποσπάσθηκαν μάλλον από σκυλόψαρα.

Όπως δήλωσε ο κ. Αϊβατίδης, η εικόνα του πτώματος συνάδει χρονικά με το Norman Atlantic και ως εκ τούτου, δεν αποκλείεται να πρόκειται για κάποια αγνοούμενη από το ναυάγιο.

Τα πρώτα ευρήματα της ιατροδικαστικής εξέτασης δείχνουν ότι πρόκειται για γυναίκα μετρίου αναστήματος, από 40 έως 50 χρόνων, ενώ όπως σημείωσε ο ιατροδικαστής, δείγμα οστού θα αποκαλύψει το DNA, προκειμένου να γίνει η ταυτοποίηση της άτυχης γυναίκας.

Ο φάκελος της υπόθεσης θα παραδοθεί στο Λιμεναρχείο Κέρκυρας, από όπου θα αποσταλεί στις ιταλικές Αρχές, που διεξάγουν την έρευνα για το ναυάγιο.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Το κουφάρι του Norman Atlantic πλέον βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Μπάρι. Το P/K Tenax ήταν αυτό που το ρυμούλκησε από το Μπρίντιζι στο Μπάρι και οι Ιταλοί ανέβασαν και βίντεο από την άφιξη του.

----------


## panthiras1

*news 247:
Λείπουν τα ηχητικά ντοκουμέντα από το μαύρο κουτί του 'Νόρμαν Ατλάντικ'*

Η ιταλική "Κοριέρε ντέλα Σέρα" αναφέρει ότι λείπουν τα ηχητικά ντοκουμέντα από το μαύρο κουτί του πλοίου 'Νόρμαν Ατλάντικ' που τυλίχθηκε στις φλόγες τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο

http://news247.gr/eidiseis/koinonia/...k.3360749.html

----------


## pantelis2009

*Αποκρυπτογραφήθηκε το μαύρο κουτί του Norman Atlantic**Φως στα αίτια*Πηγή

----------


## Nautilia News

*Νέα στοιχεία από το VDR του Norman Atlantic ρίχνουν φώς στην τραγωδία*

----------


## Nautilia News

*NORMAN ATLANTIC: Ηχητικό ντοκουμέντο για το "μοιραίο" φορτηγό*

----------


## speedrunner



----------


## SteliosK

Στο σύνδεσμο που ακολουθεί μπορείτε να παρακολουθήσετε όλη την εκπομπή

http://www.alphatv.gr/shows/informat...orman-atlantic

----------


## Ilias 92

Σε γενικές γραμμες η εκπομπή ηταν καλή ακούσαμε με ψυχραιμία απόψεις επιβατών του πλοιου. Φαίνεται ποσό επικίνδυνοι μπορει να γίνουν ορισμένοι ακατάλληλοι άνθρωποι σε θέση ευθύνης και μιλάω για πλήρωμα και εταιρία.

----------


## renetoes

> Σε γενικές γραμμες η εκπομπή ηταν καλή ακούσαμε με ψυχραιμία απόψεις επιβατών του πλοιου. Φαίνεται ποσό επικίνδυνοι μπορει να γίνουν ορισμένοι ακατάλληλοι άνθρωποι σε θέση ευθύνης και μιλάω για πλήρωμα και εταιρία.


Τα λόγια που ισχυρίστηκε ένας επιβάτης ότι του είπε ο Κρητικός ύπαρχος, απειλώντας τον στην Ηγουμενίτσα ποικιλοτρόπως με μηνύσεις για παρακώλυση συγκοινωνιών κλπ, αν αληθευουν, τα θεωρώ κατάπτυστα. Κρίμα, γνώριζα τον ύπαρχο από ανθυποπλοίαρχο στο ξεκίνημα του ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ, αν λέω και πάλι μίλησε πραγματικά έτσι, με απειλές-φτηνά αστειάκια-γελάκια κλπ κατά τη φόρτωση, και ενώ έπρεπε να έχει συναίσθηση των πιθανών επερχόμενων κινδύνων, τότε δεν πρέπει να μας παραξενεύει η πορεία που ακολουθεί η εταιρεία στην οποία εργαζόταν...

Κατά τα άλλα η εκπομπή εμένα με απογοήτευσε για την εν γένει "ρηχότητα" που υιοθέτησε ο παρουσιαστής, τα λόγια εντυπωσιασμού και φτηνού λαικισμού.

----------


## renetoes

> Τα λόγια που ισχυρίστηκε ένας επιβάτης ότι του είπε ο Κρητικός ύπαρχος, απειλώντας τον στην Ηγουμενίτσα ποικιλοτρόπως με μηνύσεις για παρακώλυση συγκοινωνιών κλπ, αν αληθευουν, τα θεωρώ κατάπτυστα. Κρίμα, γνώριζα τον ύπαρχο από ανθυποπλοίαρχο στο ξεκίνημα του ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ, αν λέω και πάλι μίλησε πραγματικά έτσι, με απειλές-φτηνά αστειάκια-γελάκια κλπ κατά τη φόρτωση, και ενώ έπρεπε να έχει συναίσθηση των πιθανών επερχόμενων κινδύνων, τότε δεν πρέπει να μας παραξενεύει η πορεία που ακολουθεί η εταιρεία στην οποία εργαζόταν...
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα η εκπομπή εμένα με απογοήτευσε για την εν γένει "ρηχότητα" που υιοθέτησε ο παρουσιαστής, τα λόγια εντυπωσιασμού και φτηνού λαικισμού.




Συγχωρέστε με βρε παιδιά, αλλά όσο το σκέφτομαι... 

Είναι δυνατό να συμπεριφερόταν έτσι ένας ύπαρχος της ΑΝΕΚ του παλιού καλού καιρού χωρίς να σκεφτεί πως θα βρισκόταν στο σπίτι του την "επόμενη κιόλας στιγμή", ένας  Λευτερης Δημοτάκης, ένας Γιάννης Κερκίμης, ένας Δημήτρης Διακάκης,  ένας Απόστολος Φετάνης, ο Κώστας ο  Δημάκης, ένας Αντώνης Καλογεράκης, ένας Γιώργος Δουρουντουδάκης, ένας Γιώργος Σανδαλάκης, ένας Βαγγέλης Στάικος, ένας Γιάννης Δοκιανάκης, ένας Βασίλη Φαλκωνάκης, ένας Παύλος Πασπαράκης, ένας Κώστας Φορτετσανάκης, ένας Γιώργος Πριπάκης, ένας Στρατής Καβρός,  ένας Γιώργος Μαλλής, ένας Γιάννης Κουτσουπάκης, ένας Απόστολος Αποστολάκης (ο αδελφός του νυν αρχηγού ΓΕΕΘΑ) και τόσοι άλλοι?

Ζητώ συγγνώμη για τη συναισθηματική φόρτιση αλλά δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω ακόμα τα όσα ειπώθηκαν στην εν λόγω εκπομπή ότι είπε και έπραξε ο ύπαρχος του Norman Atlantic κ. Φ.... Το κάνω μέγα θέμα γιατί χάθηκαν ανθρώπινες ζωές, όχι για κουτσομπολίστικους λόγους ή επειδη ...τσαλακώθηκαν κάποιες λαμαρίνες.



ΥΣ
Αν κάποιοι παραξενευτούν για την αναφορά σε ονόματα που αργότερα διέπρεψαν ως πλοίαρχοι στα θρυλικά πλοία των Μινωικών Γραμμών ή στα "Παλάτια", πρέπει να πω ότι όλοι αυτοί οι καλοί φίλοι και διαπρεπείς πλοίαρχοι ξεκίνησαν από την ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## Giovannis

@renetoes απο τις πρωτες μερες μετα το περας της επιχειρησης του norman, εγινε γνωστο το συγκεκριμενο περιστατικο, δεν ειναι κατι φρεσκο. Μπορει να εχει λιγη σαλτσα αλλα μεσες ακρες ετσι θα εγινε. Δυστυχως οι ευθυνες ειναι τεραστιες και αμφιβαλλω αν καταλογιστουν ποτε και δε κουκουλωθουν οπως συνιθιζουν οι γνωστοι κουκουλωτες να κανουν παντα

----------


## renetoes

> @renetoes απο τις πρωτες μερες μετα το περας της επιχειρησης του norman, εγινε γνωστο το συγκεκριμενο περιστατικο, δεν ειναι κατι φρεσκο. Μπορει να εχει λιγη σαλτσα αλλα μεσες ακρες ετσι θα εγινε. Δυστυχως οι ευθυνες ειναι τεραστιες και αμφιβαλλω αν καταλογιστουν ποτε και δε κουκουλωθουν οπως συνιθιζουν οι γνωστοι κουκουλωτες να κανουν παντα


Συμφωνώ μαζι σου, Giovannis. Μακάρι να καταλογιστούν ευθύνες σε όποιους αυτές αναλογούν. Με θλίβει, ένα παραπάνω, ότι μιλάμε και για έλληνα (ή έλληνες) από το πλήρωμα που αντιμετώπισαν με τέτοιο τρόπο τους επιβάτες, άρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μην σκεφτώ ότι και στις μετέπειτα δύσκολες ώρες του πλοίου τα ίδια θα έκαναν (λόγω χαρακτήρα ή ικανοτήτων, ίσως?). Όχι, δεν είμαι δικαστής και δεν μου πέφτει λόγος να πω τίποτα περισσότερο, όμως δεν μπορούμε πλέον να ανεχόμαστε αυτά που ακούστηκαν τις πρώτες μερες για "κακούς" και ανεύθυνουν Ιταλούς αξιωματικούς ή μέλη πληρώματος και "καλούς" και ευσυνείδητους Έλληνες ...  Δεν τους ομογενοοιώ όλους, απλά πολλές υπερβολές ακούσαμε από τόσα και τόσα κανάλια εκείνες τις μέρες

----------


## tolaras

Τι μπορεί να πει κανείς για την συμπεριφορά κάποιων ανθρώπων...

----------


## tolaras

Έχω πολλούς φίλους, που έχουν συγγενείς μετόχους ή μεγαλοστελέχη της εν λόγω εταιρίας και έχω συζητήσει και με γνωστικούς πάνω στο θέμα ανθρώπους.
Από μικρός, θαύμαζα το πως εξελίχτηκε μια εταιρία σαν την ΑΝΕΚ, τον τρόπο που αντέδρασαν οι Κρητικοί σαν μια γροθιά, απέναντι στα μαύρα συμφέροντα του Τυπάλδου, που έπνιξε τόσο κόσμο στη Φαλκονέρα με το πλεούμενο φέρετρό του και θαύμαζα ιδιαίτερα, την πορεία της εταιρίας...
Σε ένα βίντεο, είχα μάθει, πως μερικοί χωριανοί στην Κρήτη, επειδή δεν είχαν χρήματα, έδιναν μια κατσίκα ή ένα πρόβατο για να πάρουν μια μετοχή!

Αυτή η εταιρία, προέκυψε από σύσωμο το λαό της Κρήτης και αποτέλεσε γροθιά στο στομάχι των μεγάλων κολοσών τότε...

Από καιρό, είχα αρχίσει να ψιλιάζομαι την κατρακύλα που είχε αρχίσει να παίρνει η εταιρία, προτιμώντας να κάνει δωράκια στους δημοσίους υπαλλήλους, αφήνοντας τους δικούς της υπαλλήλους απλήρωτους! :Suspicion: 

Λίγα χρόνια αργότερα, (θα είναι 2 με 3 χρόνια), σιγουρεύτηκα ότι κάτι έτρεχε με την εταιρία... Μετά το ατύχημα με το Norman Atlantik, ακούστηκαν πολλά τόσο για το πλοίο, όσο και για την ίδια την ΑΝΕΚ...

Και πριν δύο μήνες μαθαίνω για τον ύπαρχο του πλοίου...
Δε θέλω να πω τίποτα για τον άνθρωπο συγκεκριμένα, διότι δεν τον ξέρω, αλλά οι πράξεις του, τα λένε όλα... Τέτοια συμπεριφορά προς το επιβατικό κοινό, είναι ανεπίτρεπτη! :Mad New:  Η συμπεριφορά αυτή, θα έπρεπε, να τιμωρείται από την ίδια την εταιρία. Θυμάμαι, είχα γίνει μάρτυρας τέτοιας συμπεριφοράς, από δύο μέλη του πληρώματος του Ταξιάρχης σε ένα δρομολόγιο για Καβάλα και μετά από Θεσσ/νίκη πίσω στη Μυτιλήνη... Όσο για τον ύπαρχο, φάνηκε ως ένας υπαλληλίσκος... :Sad: 

Δυστυχώς, όσο σκληρό κι αν ακούγεται αυτό για την εταιρία, έχει αρχίσει να υιοθετεί την ίδια πολιτική, με αυτούς που δημιουργήθηκε να πολεμήσει! :Shame: 

Υ.Γ.: Συγχωρέστε με αν ξέφυγα κάπου, αλλά ότι έγραψα, είναι από την απογοήτευση μου... :Heart Borken:

----------


## Appia_1978

Μαύρα συμφέροντα του Τυπάλδου ... μάλιστα ...

----------


## tolaras

Ο ιδιος ο Τυπαλδος, δηλωσε λιγο καιρο πριν πεθανει στην Αιγινα, σε μια συνετευξη πο ειχε παραχωρησει, οτι το Ηρακλειον, δεν ηταν ασφαλισμενο, διοτι δεν τον συνεφερε... Και κατεληξε στην κυνικη φραση: Οτι εγινε, εγινε! Οι πνιγμενοι με τους πνιγμενους κι οι ζωντανοι με τους ζωντανους!

Δε θελω να πω τιποτε αλλο...

----------


## Appia_1978

Δηλαδή, και εάν ήταν ασφαλισμένο δε θα είχε τρικυμία; Επηρεάζει η ασφάλεια τον καιρό;
Εντάξει, ο καθένας όπως το βλέπει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φως στα αίτια της τραγωδίας στο Norman Atlantic από την Ίταλια

Στο Norman Atlantic παραβιάστηκαν οι κανονισμοί ασφάλειας, αναφέρει η ιταλική ένωση καταναλωτών Codacons, με αναφορά στην ολοκλήρωση της πραγματογνωμοσύνης επί του σκάφους που βρίσκεται στην Απουλία της Κάτω Ιταλίας.
Υπενθυμίζεται ότι η πυρκαγιά που ξέσπασε στο φέρι-μποτ το οποίο και εκτελούσε σύνδεση από Πάτρα προς Ανκόνα στις 28 Δεκεμβρίου του 2014, προκάλεσε τον θάνατο έντεκα ανθρώπων, ενώ, επισήμως, υπάρχουν ακόμη δεκαοκτώ αγνοούμενοι.
H Codacons, που εκπροσωπεί κάποιες από τις οικογένειες των θυμάτων, προσθέτει ότι _«στην έκθεση των πραγματογνωμόνων υπάρχουν ανησυχητικά ερωτήματα και θλιβερές επιβεβαιώσεις»_.
Τονίζει, δε, όπως γράφει η εφημερίδα La Repubblica, ότι ήταν εντυπωσιακά μικρός ο χρόνος από τη στιγμή που σημάνθηκε αντιπυρικός συναγερμός, μέχρι τη μεγάλη επέκταση της πυρκαγιάς και αφήνει να εννοηθεί ότι, ίσως, ο αριθμός ψυγείων των φορτηγών που είχαν συνδεθεί με το ηλεκτρικό δίκτυο του πλοίου, ήταν υπερβολικά μεγάλος.
Στη γέφυρα τέσσερα, αποκαλύπτει η ιταλική ένωση καταναλωτών _«υπήρχαν, πιθανώς, περισσότερα αυτοκίνητα απ΄ό,τι διαθέσιμες πρίζες»_.
Η Codacons προσθέτει, δε, ότι η γεννήτρια εκτάκτου ανάγκης έπαψε να λειτουργεί ακριβώς τη στιγμή που χρειαζόταν.
Στο δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας La Repubblica, με αναφορά στην πραγματογνωμοσύνη, αναφέρεται, επίσης, ότι _«υπήρξαν πολλές παραβάσεις των καθηκόντων που είχαν ανατεθεί στο πλήρωμα»_ και _«στη φάση φόρτωσης και τοποθέτησης των αυτοκινήτων»_ στα γκαράζ.
Η συγκεκριμένη πραγματογνωμοσύνη θα συζητηθεί και θα αναλυθεί σε δεκαεπτά, συνολικά, δικάσιμους οι οποίες θα ξεκινήσουν στην Απουλία στις 20 Μαρτίου.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Και το δημοσίευμα της Καθημερινής.
*«Παραλείψεις, λάθη» στη μάχη με τη φωτιά*Δύο χρόνια μετά το ναυτικό δυστύχημα στο επιβατηγό «Norman Atlantic», ομάδα Ιταλών εμπειρογνωμόνων διαπιστώνει σε πόρισμά της σειρά λαθών και παραλείψεων τόσο κατά τη φόρτωση του πλοίου και την αντιμετώπιση της φωτιάς που τύλιξε τα καταστρώματά του όσο και κατά τη διαδικασία εκκένωσής του.
Στις 650 σελίδες του πορίσματος, οι ερευνητές που εισήλθαν στο κουφάρι του πλοίου προσπαθούν να ανασυνθέσουν τα γεγονότα όταν ξημερώματα της 28ης Δεκεμβρίου 2014 εκδηλώθηκε πυρκαγιά καθώς το «Norman Atlantic» ταξίδευε από την Ελλάδα με προορισμό την Ιταλία. Συνολικά ο απολογισμός του δυστυχήματος ήταν 11 νεκροί (από τη φωτιά και κατά την επιχείρηση διάσωσης που ακολούθησε), ενώ οι αγνοούμενοι ξεπερνούν τους δέκα. Η επιτροπή των τεχνικών διορίστηκε στις 22 Μαΐου 2015 και κατέθεσε την πραγματογνωμοσύνη της την περασμένη εβδομάδα στο δικαστήριο του Μπάρι που ερευνά την υπόθεση.

*Η φόρτωση*

Τα πρώτα προβλήματα εντοπίζονται από τους εμπειρογνώμονες στη φάση της φόρτωσης. Σύμφωνα με το πόρισμα, δεν τηρήθηκαν αποστάσεις ασφαλείας μεταξύ των οχημάτων, ενώ η ηλεκτρική σύνδεση των φορτηγών-ψυγείων με το πλοίο εκτελέστηκε από μαθητευόμενο ηλεκτρολόγο που μόλις είχε επιβιβασθεί και όχι από τον αρμόδιο ηλεκτρολόγο του πλοίου. Ακόμη αναφέρεται ότι δεν έγινε επαρκής έλεγχος για αποφυγή εισόδου και παραμονής λαθρεπιβατών στα γκαράζ. Τουλάχιστον τρεις διασωθέντες, βάσει του πορίσματος, δεν ήταν εγγεγραμμένοι στη λίστα επιβατών. Οπως είχε γράψει η «Κ», πάντως, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα όσοι εισήλθαν παράτυπα στο πλοίο ήταν περισσότεροι. Σε μαρτυρίες τους κάποιοι διασωθέντες έκαναν λόγο για επτά ή δέκα λαθρεπιβάτες.

*Πρώτες ενδείξεις καπνού*

Η πυρκαγιά ξεκίνησε από το κατάστρωμα 4, ενώ οι εμπειρογνώμονες σημειώνουν ότι υποτιμήθηκαν από τουλάχιστον δύο μέλη του ιταλικού πληρώματος οι πρώτες ενδείξεις καπνού. Δεν έγιναν, βάσει του πορίσματος, οι απαραίτητες ενέργειες για να μην εισέλθει καπνός στο μηχανοστάσιο, ενώ ένας εκ των μηχανικών φέρεται να εγκαταλείπει τον χώρο χωρίς να ενημερώσει τη γέφυρα του πλοίου. Ζητήματα φαίνεται ότι υπήρξαν και με την ενεργοποίηση του συστήματος κατάσβεσης drencher στη ζώνη όπου εκδηλώθηκε η πυρκαγιά.

Οι εμπειρογνώμονες θεωρούν ότι «το συνολικό σύστημα διαχείρισης της κατάστασης έκτακτης ανάγκης από την πυρκαγιά στο γκαράζ του πλοίου “Norman Atlantic” παρουσίαζε εμφανή και εγγενή ελαττώματα, συναφή επίσης και με την υψηλή πιθανότητα ανθρώπινου σφάλματος».

*Η εκκένωση*

Η επιχείρηση εκκένωσης που ακολούθησε περιγράφεται από τους εμπειρογνώμονες ως «χαοτική». Σημειώνουν ότι όσες σωστικές λέμβοι έμειναν ανέπαφες από τις φλόγες δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν όπως προβλέπεται από τους κανονισμούς. Ως χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα φέρνουν μια λέμβο χωρητικότητας 150 ατόμων, στην οποία εισήλθαν τελικά 85 επιβάτες. Γίνονται ακόμη αναφορές σε προβλήματα συντονισμού των μελών του πληρώματος, αλλά και ελέγχου ή καθοδήγησης των επιβατών, ορισμένοι εκ των οποίων βρίσκονταν σε κατάσταση πανικού. Μάλιστα, δύο από τα μέλη του πληρώματος που ήταν επιφορτισμένα με τη διαχείριση των σωστικών σχεδιών δεν γνώριζαν ότι αυτό ήταν το καθήκον τους, ενώ άλλο μέλος του πληρώματος έφθασε στο πόστο που του είχε ανατεθεί με καθυστέρηση.

Ακόμη, όπως τονίζουν οι εμπειρογνώμονες, η ενεργοποίηση της γλίστρας διάσωσης δεν έγινε με σωστό τρόπο θέτοντας σε κίνδυνο όσους τη χρησιμοποίησαν.

Αρκετοί διασωθέντες έχουν μέχρι σήμερα συμβιβαστεί εξωδικαστικά, ενώ τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο άλλοι διασωθέντες και συγγενείς θανόντων κατέθεσαν αγωγή κατά της πλοιοκτήτριας και της διαχειρίστριας εταιρείας, κατά του ιταλικού νηογνώμονα και του ιταλικού ναυπηγείου όπου κατασκευάστηκε το «Norman Atlantic».
Τον επόμενο μήνα, βάσει του ιταλικού δικαίου, οι εμπλεκόμενες πλευρές θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να εξετάσουν τους εμπειρογνώμονες. Οπως αναφέρει σε έγγραφό της η δικαστής προανακριτικών ακροάσεων του δικαστηρίου του Μπάρι, Αλεσάντρα Πιλιέγκο, η πρώτη ακρόαση θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 20 Μαρτίου (η διαδικασία της εξέτασης θα ολοκληρωθεί στις 8 Απριλίου) στο Μπιτόντο της Ιταλίας, στη μοναδική αίθουσα που κρίθηκε λόγω μεγέθους κατάλληλη για τις ανάγκες της υπόθεσης.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να θυμηθούμε την επέτειο των τεσσάρων χρόνων από την ημέρα που εκδηλώθηκε πυρκαγιά στο Norman Atlantic κοντά στο Οτράντο που στοίχισε την ζωή 11 ανθρώπων και 18 αγνοούμενων και μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχουν βρεθεί.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μπορούμε να δούμε το πόρισμα από τη διερεύνηση του ατυχήματος *εδώ*

----------

